# Roseftrainer - A small program to help memorize letterpairs for blindsolving a rubik's cube.



## hagner (May 28, 2019)

me and my friend Josef Nylund have made a program called Roseftrainer.






the link to download this program is: https://gitlab.com/jojjenjojjen/cube-memorization-training

edit: remember to read the pinned comment unless you have python 3 installed


----------



## Sir E Brum (Jun 4, 2019)

I like the concept of your program, but the code is horrendous.
https://stackoverflow.com/questions/19158339/why-are-global-variables-evil

The exclusive use of globals is the most glaring issue. Others being:
1) No classes.
2) All operations for drawing the windows are outside of functions.
3) Variables with the same name and different capitalization.
4) The entire guesses calculation system is a mess. Don't store the last 20 in a list. Store it all (memory is cheap) using guesses.append(x) and just do your calculations via sum(guesses[-20:]) / 20 to get percentages.

The worst part about this though, and I really do feel bad for you on this one, programs like Mnemosyne, Anki, and SuperMemo have been around forever and accomplish what you are doing much more efficiently using spaced repetition.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 7, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## abunickabhi (Oct 20, 2021)

Bump again. I would love if a program is implemented for letter quads as well.


----------

